# Big Train Show



## Jim Shutt (Jan 2, 2008)

I see by the their ad in GR that the Big Train Show is going to be all scales starting this year, which will make it just another train show. I understand the economics for the show organizer but it is a dissapointment none the less. Since MLS has always had a large presence at the show, how do the rest of you feel about this change?
Jim Shutt
SAGRES


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Just change the name of the show to LITTLE BIG TRAIN SHOW


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim... 

Personally, I think it's a good thing. The hall is big enough for more vendors and in conversations with some of the Large Scale Vendors, they've shared that when they've been in "All Scale Shows", they've even "converted" a number of people to Large Scale.    

I attended a show at the Fairplex a number of years ago and it was quite good.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well.............I'm disappointed. I had already booked my hotel Res. and flights before the change was announced. What I had booked for was a BTS. We really don't have that kind of show here in England (I know that will upset a few of my fellow Country men, but we don't!) If I wanted to go to a show with smaller scales, your East Coast is a lot closer.
So for me, I think it will be the NGRC shows in the future.


Mind you, seeing all the usual crowd is a good compensation










Rod


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

To me personally, the show hasn't been the same since they moved it to Ontario. It's still fun and great to see everyone, but I liked it a lot better when we had that whole area of the parking lot sewed up and the MLS booth was right next to the steam tracks. Long Beach is also a lot nicer than Ontario weather-wise. 

I too understand the economics of things and the need to move, as well as the possible need to open up the show to the smaller scales. But it's like the rain - we may need it, but that doesn't mean I have to like it.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well we cant go back to the Rusty Boat anymore, plans are afoot to TOW it to Asia or Madagascar or someother place ostesibly for "major renovations"... yeah right, and halfway there it just happens to break its cable and sink, but Oh! wait we had this chunkable insurance policy.....Criswell Predicts! 

As for the Big (large scale) Train Show becoming the Big (a lot of) Train Show, oh well thats the breaks, especially during a dumper of an economy, as for me, I'll be bringing my Portable Layout again so Stan and Chris can play "Battle of the Shortest Locomotive" and in the sprit of the new show maybe my HOn30 Micro Layout, its only a foot square so no space issues there. We've been kinda preaching to the choir for a while, so I look forward to waving my nutty creations under the noses of those Rivety smaller scale guys, should be fun. A real chance to get on our soapbox and "sell our wares" so to speak.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 02/27/2009 10:07 AM
Well.............I'm disappointed. I had already booked my hotel Res. and flights before the change was announced. What I had booked for was a BTS. We really don't have that kind of show here in England (I know that will upset a few of my fellow Country men, but we don't!) If I wanted to go to a show with smaller scales, your East Coast is a lot closer.
So for me, I think it will be the NGRC shows in the future.


Mind you, seeing all the usual crowd is a good compensation










Rod 


Well, you haven't upset me Rod, 'cos I'm sure your right! Being a home lovin' guy I'm not into gadding about the world nowadays but I have managed to visit some of the smaller shows held in the South West of England. If I were to do one of the Shows in the States I think it would be the ECLSTS at York PA.









Incidentally the since the price increases of many of the once lower priced large scale models it is now possible to fly to the States instead of buying a new loco for a similar amount of money.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well When you take into concideration the amount of Big Train Stuff is at THE BIG TRAIN SHOW in the past I has to be one of the better all scale shows. Most of the All Scale Shows I have been to have been 98 % everything else and 2% Big Train Stuff.

Then all of our MLS friends will be there 

Or course I will be there.







What else could you ask for









Hey Jim
Are you coming this year to the BTS? We could go over and watch them set up the Fairplex.


----------



## Jim Shutt (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 
I don't know. That's sorta why I asked the question. If the usual crowd of MLS'ers show up we can do our own thing, and not sweat the show change. Sounds like Dwight isn't real taken with the whole thing. 
I wonder if Bob, Jackie and Ms. Daisy are planning to come? And the larger question is "what are the LS manufacturers and dealers planning to do? More input? 
Jim Shutt 
SAGRES


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm trying to keep an open mind about it and will give it a year or two to see what develops. If the large scale venders continue to display and sell at the show then having other scales there is fine,but if it starts to drive away large scale venders then it will be just another train show. We already lost San-Val which for me and many others was part of the attraction on that weekend with their BTS sale. I miss their "free" hamburgers that always seemed to cost me several hundred dollars.
One thing I would like to see at the BTS is a UPS store for those of us that do fly. I would be more tempted to buy the bigger items if it was convenient to ship home.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

As usual, Marge and I will be there. I wouldn't miss seeing all my MLS friends for nottin'...and then there's a few things I'll need to buy from Jonathan too.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I will be there. I thhink it will be a better. I am interested in the Colorado buildings I bought one when last year at the BTS 

I wll be looking for bargins on ballbearing wheels for my container train 


I don't think I need any more rolling stock this year.


It will be great to see Johnathan again I may get another Air Wire reciever


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm willing to give it a chance. I'll be there.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like Dwight isn't real taken with the whole thing.
Oh I still plan to go. Like Mikey said, it's the one chance in the year I have to see all of my friends! That alone makes it worth the drive down.


----------



## skatewake (Feb 18, 2008)

My Pops and I will be down again this year as well. I really enjoyed it last year for a first timer. 

Charles


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I received an email a few days ago that said that registration was now open. I haven't received anything in the post yet, however, as I have in the past. I did take a look at the exhibitor map and as of the middle of March about two thirds of the spaces were either sold or reserved. The location of the layouts is shown as well. If you want to see, go the the exhibitor area and download the pdf.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Already have my room reservation, working on cheap airfare, hopefully!


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

My room is reserved also.  I was able to pick up a cheap airfare from Southwest.  Check their prices if they fly from near you.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well Jim! Are you and Mrs Shutt comming to THE BIG TRAIN SHOW?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Just made my Room reservations. I'll be there from Thursday afternoon through the weekend. Hopefully the 30 mile drive won't take too long.







Looking forward to seeing you all there.


Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I'm hoping I might still be somehow able to make it, if at least for one day but I dont know, too much in the air right now. Would like to bring the portable for both days, but...will know more come later May.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Yesterday I received my hard copy of the BTS program in the post. Since the registration is due by May 15th, I guess that I need to get it in gear and mail it tomorrow. Remember, they have to RECEIVE it by the 15th.


Hi, Tommy!


----------

